# only first 40 HDDs showing in /dev/



## mamba (May 11, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a system with 46 2TB SATA drives, and two 250GB system drives mirrored. However, only the first 40 drives (up to sd39) show in /dev/. The odd thing is, when they were all 250Gb drives, all 48 worked fine. There is an identical system with the same setup, exact same thing happened to it when we replaced the 250GB drives with the 2TB.

If anyone has any input, it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## mamba (May 11, 2011)

Additional info that may help:

This particular system uses six controllers, with eight drives on each. da0 and da8 are the system drives.

Is there any way to get FreeBSD to list the controllers it recognizes?


----------



## exseven (May 11, 2011)

`$ sudo camcontrol devlist`
Do all drives show up in the controllers BIOS?


----------



## mamba (May 11, 2011)

Yes, they all show in the BIOS. Odd, while looking through the device list I see that one drive is missing from each controller, but not consistently the same drive.


----------



## overmind (May 15, 2011)

What is your controller model number? Could it be a system BIOS problem? Or, do those controllers have their own BIOS?

If it worked with smaller drives I can think of controller or BIOS limitations.


----------

